# I have the cure for the picky vizsla's who like to snack on there food all day



## winpenny007 (Jul 15, 2009)

simply take 4 tiny (pea size) pieces of blue Stilton and mix it round the food bowl - happy Day she now eats at meal times. I have been feeding my vizsla vets pet plan dry mix. great shiny coat and full of energy. :-*

I had been having a nightmare of a time chopping and changing foods, worrying what food she would like and the answer happened while i was making myself up some cheese and crackers and blue Stilton being one of my faves was at hand - as per usual Roxy's bowl sat half full (optimistic like that ah ) and she was busy interested in what i was up to yet again - i then dropped a piece (tiny) and picked it up before she could get to it - i then watched her basically lick the floor like an ice Lolly for 5 mins - so i took the little piece of blue Stilton cheese and mixed it around her dry food - well she nailed the whole bowl. and i do this all the time now and i have no stupid eating patterns anymore - 1. its a small amount so not bad for the dog. 2. its very strong in smell 3. she now loves her food.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

yeah Dragon i don't let her eat treats often either, but thanks for your input.
win win situation.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

cheese connoisseur I bet that he would like some smoked Gouda.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

just thought I'd comment on my findings on this one....

Peanut is so up for fun that it has been hard to get her to concentrate on regular feed times, as I don't want food down all day for her. This afternoon was no different, play not eat, so I got a tiny chunk of cheese spread it around her bowl and she finnished it off no problems.

Cheese works a treat but may need to vary the flavours to keep her interest.

Thanks for the tip!!


Graham


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

no, its simply don't let ur dog gorge on snacks all day, try it for one day and ur v will eat his/her dinner in no time 8)


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Sorry Dragon, I didn't get your last post. Peanut doesn't snack all day! I am trying methods to get her using fixed meal times and this sometimes requires a help in the right direction!!

Is this what you were meaning ??


----------



## sofiesmommie (Nov 12, 2009)

I have had the same problem with my Wire Haired V, Sophie. She just plain did not like her kibble. I changed and she was a very sluggish eater. She really could have cared less, unless she had been out rumping around, then in the evening she would eat a little better. I have recently decided to switch to a raw diet using Honest Kitchen 's Embark. Of course I am mixing the two and she LOVES it. Made all the differance, she waits for her food, even in the morning.


----------

